
How do you sell a time and materials contract to clients used to fixed bids? - wslh
https://www.quora.com/Agile-Software-Development-How-do-you-sell-a-time-and-materials-contract-to-clients-used-to-fixed-bid-contracts?share=1
======
chrisbennet
I tried to sign in to quora and it asked to access my google contacts. WTF!?

